# Mold/Mildew Interior Cleaning



## Gasgoat (Jan 4, 2009)

New to the forum and already reaping the benefits of the wealth of knowledge here.. I just purchased a very fine 65 lemans survivor 326 power plant, that has been owned by close family since new and was fortunate enough to acquire. The car has been excetionally well cared for except for the last 7 years or so, but always stored inside and has never experienced the northeast elements, thank god. The car remains untouched with 27,600 miles without a ding. The orig Mayfair Maize paint is surprisingly good but really beginning to oxidize just from pure neglect and dampness. I was lucky enough to find the Zebart documents in the truck from 65 and has certainly done its job. As mentioned prior the dampness and lack of any sunlight has produced a fair amount of mold/mildew on the awesome interior that I plan to address first once I get the car acclimated in my shop.. Thus the question on what/how to BEST proceed on the interior with causing ANY damage ?


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

My '67 had mildew all over the leather interior. At first I just tried using leather cleaner that I was using on all my other vehicles. It didnt do too much but it did look a little better. Then I used an old toothbrush with it to get down in everthing and help scrape it off. That worked well, but I started using Windex with the toothbrush to awesome results. I bought Stoner's Invisible Glass and it works better than anything else I've tried. I never saw any kind of damage or discoloration in the leather. I have since followed it up with some leather conditioner and such, its looking the best it ever has! BTW, my interior is white leather.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that should clean up pretty easy since the interior is all vinyl the carpets might be tough is they have mold and moisture under them- a quick trick is to place a household dehumidifier inside the car and let it run for 3-4 days, windows up(check the level every day) that will suck ALL the moisture out of any car


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have used a VERY mild warm water and Clorox solution..it is great on the Morokide upholstery......DO NOT use it on the carpet or headliner!!!!!!..these will bleach out!:cheers Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have an ionizer I use, it ionizes the air so much it killz the smoke smell. It leaves it's own smell that dissipates after a while (few weeks) but it does take care of odors like smoke, or if a mouse dies in the car years ago, that's a bad smell too!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

White vinegar and water works well on mold. The bleach solution does too, just mix it WEAK. You'll be surprised how well it cleans up. Morokide is bulletproof. Yu may have to replace the carpet, but that's cheap and easy to do. Also, open the doors and polish and wax the chrome wing window frames where they hit the weatherstripping. It'll keep them from pitting. Beautiful car, BTW.


----------



## Gasgoat (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input and suggestion.. I'll post some before and after pics once I figure out how to reduce the MB pdf size of the images so I can post properly. The day I puchased the car I took several pics of how it has sat for the last 10 yrs of so, and I wanted good documentation from the initial purchase.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Gasgoat said:


> Thanks for the input and suggestion.. I'll post some before and after pics once I figure out how to reduce the MB pdf size of the images so I can post properly. The day I puchased the car I took several pics of how it has sat for the last 10 yrs of so, and I wanted good documentation from the initial purchase.


If you upload the big pics to a host website, you will be able to choose what size pic to download onto here. If you want to email a few to me, I will upload to my host and post them on here for you. Click on my user name and it will give an option to send an email.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket it's free and no limit as to the # of photos, they will also host small video clips too. :cheers
Once you upload them to photo bucket, you just copy the link and paste it into your posts here.


----------



## Gasgoat (Jan 4, 2009)

65 Lemans survivor jack/trunk..


----------



## Gasgoat (Jan 4, 2009)

Many thanks for the edit and sorry for the confusion.


----------

